# Router Plate - 1st time installing



## SeanTX (Oct 20, 2014)

dumb question ... do these universal router plates just "sit" in the opening? I recently purchased from PeachTree - Cast iron Router Wing extension and it came with a Phenolic Plate. I don't see how it is secured to the table. The instructions are nothing but vague. 

This is the Cast Iron Wing - *Cast Iron Router Table Extension Wing
9-1/4" x 11-3/4" Router Plate Opening 

*


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

The weight of the router is enough to keep the plate in the opening. Plus, you are pushing the work pieced down on the plate which further keeps it from moving. You should make sure the plate is snug, though - don't want it moving around in the opening.


----------



## SeanTX (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks Phil... didn't want to start on my next project and lose a finger!


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

My inserts just sit on the leveling screws I put in the table. If need be, I just lift out the router/insert plate and change bits. :thumbsup:

I don't have to do that with the Triton since it has above the table bit change capability.

Mike


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Sean
It is important to level the router base exactly to the table top with the 4 leveling screws that should have come with your kit. 
If you did not buy a fence with your kit, you will want to build a good adjustable fence for the table. 
Good luck


----------

